# Mire Cemetery



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

In this thread we can talk about anything about my haunt. Throw ideas at me, talk about developing props, ect.

Also see: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21042&highlight=Cave+theme


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

http://cnr.berkeley.edu/~hwood/Images.html
I'm really liking the idea of a giant one of these in my cave. What do you think?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That is one scary looking spider. I think a giant one is a great idea.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok great! Thanks for the support. But should I go with shiny black eyes or LEDs? And I'm not shur if wire is such a good idea for the main construction of this thing.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

I finished a dead fish prop today. It came out OK. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiny black eyes if you want to go with realism. You'll have to light it just right for the eyes to glisten. As someone with arachnophobia, the more realistic, they scarier.

How where you thinking of constructing this? Where will it be located?


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree with sickNtwisted, shiny black eyes would be better, more realistic. Maybe even some kind of black sparkle paint?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd go with 5-minute epoxy over the eyes for a high shine. That what I use.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

This prop will probably be in a blank section in the cave after maybe some black threads and a bug track. I'm going with black eyes. I'll try to make it as realistic as possible. I'm not shure what the body will be made of. I was thinking chicken wire but what do you think?
Dead fish prop


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

all I see is a red X.


----------



## YoSeminoleSam (Dec 21, 2010)

looks like the critters in Cloverfield.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do the shiny black eyes, but plant some LEDs just above or below the eyes so that they will shine no matter what angle the viewer has. They can be obscured by fur or folds in the facial structure, or even hidden on the legs or pincers so that the lights aim backwards at the eyes and "Face".


----------

